# What's your favorite soda concoction?



## tiltedkitten (Jan 25, 2014)

I like to mix Dr. Pepper and Cherry Coke like 60% DP and 40% CC, makes it taste just like cherry dr. pepper soooooooooooo good


----------



## Planet (Jan 25, 2014)

I do 70 Mountain Dew and 30 pink lemonade.


----------



## tiltedkitten (Jan 25, 2014)

Planet said:


> I do 70 Mountain Dew and 30 pink lemonade.


oooooh dank


----------



## tiltedkitten (Jan 25, 2014)

ooh also like 70 mountain dew and 30 blue powerade makes kind of a diy baja blast ;D


----------



## johnnymarie (Jan 25, 2014)

^ truuuuuu
mr pibb/dr pepper + orange soda, half n half tastes like an orange dreamcicle!


----------



## tiltedkitten (Jan 25, 2014)

johnnymarie said:


> ^ truuuuuu
> mr pibb/dr pepper + orange soda, half n half tastes like an orange dreamcicle!


really? I wonder how that works out you wouldn't think that's the taste you'd end up with  have to try that one


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jan 25, 2014)

I like 40% southern comfort & 60% Mt Dew. Thinking about it i guess i like 40% whisky & 60% ginger ale & 40% rum & 60% coke

Ice is a must to complete these drinks correctly.


----------



## johnnymarie (Jan 25, 2014)

yeah! i was just as shocked. found that out when i was washin dishes in san diego last year. in addition to cash under the table and the ability to smoke cigarettes on the job i also got free soda all day lol. pretty solid gig. another good one is pepsi with a liiiittle bit of code red mt dew. like just a splash. most of the time i'd just mix all of them together and regret it later when i couldn't stop burping lol.


----------



## tiltedkitten (Jan 25, 2014)

johnnymarie said:


> yeah! i was just as shocked. found that out when i was washin dishes in san diego last year. in addition to cash under the table and the ability to smoke cigarettes on the job i also got free soda all day lol. pretty solid gig. another good one is pepsi with a liiiittle bit of code red mt dew. like just a splash. most of the time i'd just mix all of them together and regret it later when i couldn't stop burping lol.


hahahaha I used to mix them all randomly too and it's pretty good but now I have actual soda mix recipes I've created ;P I'M MOVIN' UP IN THE WORLD


----------



## Planet (Jan 25, 2014)

60 root beer and 40 cherry coke taste dank too.


----------



## Hylyx (Jan 25, 2014)

Ginger beer and whiskey.


----------



## tiltedkitten (Jan 25, 2014)

Helyx said:


> Ginger beer and whiskey.


I don't think whiskey is considered soda... XD I've never even had ginger beer


----------



## Hylyx (Jan 25, 2014)

tiltedkitten said:


> I don't think whiskey is considered soda... XD I've never even had ginger beer


Ginger beer is totally soda, so it counts as a soda concoction. Ginger ale works too, but not as fantastically luxurious.


----------



## tiltedkitten (Jan 25, 2014)

Helyx said:


> Ginger beer is totally soda, so it counts as a soda concoction. Ginger ale works too, but not as fantastically luxurious.


haha fair enough xP


----------



## ByronMc (Jan 25, 2014)

am I allowed to say,just shots of ginger ale ?


----------



## tiltedkitten (Jan 26, 2014)

ByronMc said:


> am I allowed to say,just shots of ginger ale ?


I think you're allowed to say whatever you want for the most part


----------



## sketchytravis (Jan 26, 2014)

Cherry Dr pepper and blackberry brandy


----------



## Elliska (Jan 26, 2014)

Code Red/Voltage Mtn. Dew mix. That's where it's at. Also perfectly fine separate.


----------



## Tude (Jan 26, 2014)

LOL I'm an longtime bartender who experimented quite a bit on herself (do not try an irish flag, ever - ick - pretty, but it sucks - I had some gagging customers ...), I have a lot of favorites and non favorites - but must say with a soda mix I'd do a Birch Beer (clear root beer with a SNAP - from PA) and a whiskey. I get the birch beer from Williamsport area - love it.


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 26, 2014)

i like mixing 30% soda with 70% slurpee


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 26, 2014)

Tude said:


> LOL I'm an longtime bartender who experimented quite a bit on herself (do not try an irish flag, ever - ick - pretty, but it sucks - I had some gagging customers ...), I have a lot of favorites and non favorites - but must say with a soda mix I'd do a Birch Beer (clear root beer with a SNAP - from PA) and a whiskey. I get the birch beer from Williamsport area - love it.



that reminds me when i was bartending in new orleans, we had a generic red bull on the soda gun. if you look at a soda gun (at a bar) it's just one nozzle squirting syrup with several nozzles squirting soda water. so... i would block the soda water and pour just pure red bull energy drink (the syrup _concentrate_) into shots and dare customers to drink it.

a shot was the equivalent of like 3 red bulls straight to your dome. also, that much sugar gives you gut rot pretty bad.


----------



## Tude (Jan 26, 2014)

Matt Derrick said:


> that reminds me when i was bartending in new orleans, we had a generic red bull on the soda gun. if you look at a soda gun (at a bar) it's just one nozzle squirting syrup with several nozzles squirting soda water. so... i would block the soda water and pour just pure red bull energy drink (the syrup _concentrate_) into shots and dare customers to drink it.
> 
> a shot was the equivalent of like 3 red bulls straight to your dome. also, that much sugar gives you gut rot pretty bad.



Oh.My. I cannot imagine having red bull on the gun lol. If anything - I had the bar owners at one bar I worked at (usually I worked 3 bars for 60 hours a week - that was a whooooole lotta drinking too, hehe) who freaking loved Jaigermeister - nasty green crap - and so I had a huge machine in back of me with two pourers and openings for me to stash 4 big bottles of that stuff in it so it would deliver a shot to a perfect chilled temp. Needless to say I normally had drunken owners when they would leave at 6 pm (I came on shift at 6 pm - when they would stagger out). nasty green stuff. I understand you poop green too if you drink a lot of that stuff. yuck


----------



## Matt Derrick (Jan 26, 2014)

haha actually the bottles are just green. the actual liquid is black. i've drank enough to wanna die the next morning, but it didn't turn my poop black.

off topic, but had to share


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jan 26, 2014)

I try not to drink soda very often nastu shit but most times that I do its mixed with some sort of Irish or straight bourbon


----------



## Tude (Jan 26, 2014)

huh - a slurpee with a fizz - shall have to try that!


----------



## johnnymarie (Jan 26, 2014)

at quik trips, i like to mix their black cherry and orange smoothies with their rooster booster slushee, a third of each. bitchin.


----------



## Elliska (Jan 27, 2014)

johnnymarie said:


> at quik trips, i like to mix their black cherry and orange smoothies with their rooster booster slushee, a third of each. bitchin.



Where are you at that has QT? I have them where I am in SC and they're the shit, I practically live off that place.


----------



## johnnymarie (Jan 27, 2014)

they're in other places, too. i'm in kansas city, and they have them here.


----------



## Tick Dickler (Jan 27, 2014)

dr pepper + rum. tastebud orgasm.


----------



## Tanto (Jun 9, 2014)

70 Root-beer/30 Milk.


----------



## Planet (Jun 9, 2014)

Planet wat up dude


----------



## Dmac (Jun 9, 2014)

cream soda and cheap whiskey or vodka. don't knock it till ya try it!


----------



## sketchytravis (Jun 10, 2014)

dmac66 said:


> cream soda and cheap whiskey or vodka. don't knock it till ya try it!



polar ice cream soda and mccormicks. used to drink a lot of that lol


----------

